# Husband not interested in touring...what have you done in this situation?



## thistler (8 Aug 2010)

I'm sure some of you have been in this situation - what did you do?

I've been approaching the idea of touring with my husband and he has said any holiday that involves more than 45 mins on a bike sounds like pure hell to him. (He is fully supportive of my cycling, as long as it doesn't effect him in any way  )

He said the thought of me riding while he goes on ahead didn't appeal either - he didn't like the idea of waiting for hours for me to get there and then me being too knackered to do anything once I had arrived. 

What have you guys/girls done? Gone on your own? Not gone at all? Have you found a compromise where you were both happy?


----------



## Garz (8 Aug 2010)

So he is confidently fitter than you are or is that just his assumption?

Seems a bit selfish, I know I would love my wife to be as interested in cycling as I am however if he lets you do it and is supportive your mirroring my situation. I would go on my own and keep trying, one day you could surpass his fitness level and challenge him?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2010)

Garz said:


> So he is confidently fitter than you are or is that just his assumption?
> 
> Seems a bit selfish, I know I would love my wife to be as interested in cycling as I am however if he lets you do it and is supportive your mirroring my situation. I would go on my own and keep trying, one day you could surpass his fitness level and challenge him?



I reckon thistler already has surpassed his fitness level and he doesn't relish the challenge - I think the idea was that he'd be going ahead in a car!


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Aug 2010)

Go on a cycling holiday with a group? Plax of this parish did this earlier in the year - a CTC trip IIRC.
Talking someone into a cycling holiday if they're not keen will end badly.


----------



## Soltydog (8 Aug 2010)

My wife has no interest either, so I tend to go alone, or with a friend. I'm hoping to do LEJOG in the next year or so & my wife may come along mid route if I'm having a rest day, but that will be about it


----------



## thistler (8 Aug 2010)

Husband would be in the car, he has no interest in cycling at all really other than the occasional pootle around...

I am a bit wary of touring as a lone woman, riding solo is fine but I'd be a bit worried about camping on my own. I did look online at groups but the ones I saw were incredibly expensive...guess I've been looking in the wrong place! Where should I be looking?


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2010)

Tricky one. I'm lucky enough to have a wife who is at least as keen as me. We did a couple of tours in the early days with organised groups and they were a good grounding. There were quite a few singletons and some whose partners weren't interested who came along. We've remained firm friends with two single women and have toured independently with them since. Some of the CTC ones are pretty good value. 
Whereabouts are you as a matter of interest?


----------



## thistler (8 Aug 2010)

rich p said:


> Whereabouts are you as a matter of interest?



SE Lincolnshire


----------



## Ben M (8 Aug 2010)

Get a tandem or go alone


----------



## thistler (8 Aug 2010)

Ben M said:


> Get a tandem or go alone


 he doesn't like the idea of a tandem either!


Do you all think it is safe for a woman to go touring/camping on her own? I used to do it back in the 80's/early 90's but things seemed safer then....or maybe I was just naive! Would you men feel okay with your wife/partner/daughter going on her own?


----------



## numbnuts (8 Aug 2010)

How much would you get for him on a trade in......sorry couldn’t resist it


----------



## thistler (8 Aug 2010)

numbnuts said:


> How much would you get for him on a trade in......sorry couldn’t resist it



nowt I'm afraid....


----------



## yello (8 Aug 2010)

Go on your own, it's what I do. My wife enjoys riding but not touring, I'm due to head off on a Loire valley tour in a few weeks time, DIY depending. I'd love for my wife to come with me but it's just not her thing. We both understand the others perspective.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2010)

thistler said:


> Husband would be in the car, he has no interest in cycling at all really other than the occasional pootle around...
> 
> I am a bit wary of touring as a lone woman, riding solo is fine but I'd be a bit worried about camping on my own. I did look online at groups but the ones I saw were incredibly expensive...guess I've been looking in the wrong place! *Where should I be looking?*


Why not right here on CycleChat? I bet if you posted a thread with the title "Woman/women wanted to accompany female CycleChatter on cycle touring holiday" you'd get several keen volunteers within a couple of days!


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Why not right here on CycleChat? I bet if you posted a thread with the title "Woman/women wanted to accompany female CycleChatter on cycle touring holiday" you'd get several keen volunteers within a couple of days!




You're right Colin. Auntie Helen has asked and got companions before now. Turdus Philomenos has toured on her own recently in Holland as a novice.


----------



## HJ (8 Aug 2010)

thistler said:


> he doesn't like the idea of a tandem either!
> 
> 
> Do you all think it is safe for a woman to go touring/camping on her own? I used to do it back in the 80's/early 90's but things seemed safer then....or maybe I was just naive! Would you men feel okay with your wife/partner/daughter going on her own?



Just drop a few hints that _if_ he doesn't want to come along, then you will have to find a younger male companion


----------



## hubbike (8 Aug 2010)

i'm suprised nobody has suggested divorce yet!!

more seriously, it seems to me he doesn't want to be inconvenienced by your cycling. so the obvious solution is to inconvenience yourself for his benefit. (should I go into providing marriage councelling




)

-you get up with the sun (5 or 6 am) and cycle on till mid-day. by the time he has had a lie-in, read the paper over a lazy breakfast, showered, and driven a few miles to meet you, you'll be waiting for him.

-pick places where you are both interested to visit, or where there is an activities/sights that interest him, and while he is occupied go on day rides. 

-44minutes cycling together?!

-do some short weekend tours, maybe pick a friend to stay over with who lives about 50-70 miles away. constantly enthuse about how great it was and perhaps next time he will change his mind and join you?

-tell him to stop being a lazybones!!!


----------



## Garz (8 Aug 2010)

As mentioned earlier by big C, you will find a few members here that would be more than helpful in going on a few trips that you can make your own mind up with. Then you can get a better perspective and some experience to travel alone. CC members may also meet up with you on way-points to make sure you are safe or have company!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2010)

How can 'Has no interest in cycling' be considered lazy?



hubbike said:


> i'm suprised nobody has suggested divorce yet!!
> 
> more seriously, it seems to me he doesn't want to be inconvenienced by your cycling. so the obvious solution is to inconvenience yourself for his benefit. (should I go into providing marriage councelling
> 
> ...


----------



## thistler (8 Aug 2010)

He's not so much lazy as infirm - he's got some health problems that make cycling very painful for more than 45 mins, actually any physical activity is hard on him, plus he has trouble keeping weight on....

thinking about it, I was kind of selfish thinking he might want to join me.  

Thanks for the ideas everyone, it's good to know that even though he won't come with me it's not out of the question for me to enjoy some touring.


----------



## HJ (8 Aug 2010)

E-bike?


----------



## MockCyclist (8 Aug 2010)

It's not out of the question to enjoy some touring with a male companion. 

Of course, you would be even more wary but if you can put the perceived Alternative Agenda to one side it can work. My non-cycling wife was content for me to tour with an internet-sourced single female of my own age who she never met. She knows I don't enjoy group company and I'm not particularly into the Male Buddy thing, I am far more comfortable with female company. I can't be the only one.


----------



## Spinney (8 Aug 2010)

I'm female - I haven't toured on my own, but I would do so if that was the only way of doing it.

I tend to be a softie and go for B&Bs, but it hadn't occurred to me that camping on my own could be a problem.

As others have said, though, I'm sure you'll find someone on here to accompany you! Good luck.


----------



## doog (8 Aug 2010)

I think you should go alone its quite safe. At least he supports your hobby! My wife thinks im some sort of nutcase who is trying to dissolve himself of all family responsibility by bogging off alone on my bike with a tent. What it actually does is clear the mind and make you appreciate what you are missing



..at least thats what I tell her


----------



## Brains (8 Aug 2010)

thistler said:


> Do you all think it is safe for a woman to go touring/camping on her own? I used to do it back in the 80's/early 90's but things seemed safer then....or maybe I was just naive! Would you men feel okay with your wife/partner/daughter going on her own?



YES!!!!!

Get thee to the Libary.

Any book by Ann Mustoe or Josie Drew


----------



## thistler (8 Aug 2010)

Thanks everyone - I think in an ideal world I would go from B&B to B&B but our finances are too limited for that and I do _quite _like camping. If it is safe then I am fine going by myself... I can always try it and if I feel uncomfortable, recruit buddies for the next trip. I don't care if they are male or female, I guess from my racing days years ago I tend to assume guys are faster and I would only hold them back - I went on a few 3-5 day team rides and was always the weak link in the chain...  

I have done a bit more research on the Trek - it seems it is known as a 'comfort town' bike and puts your legs out too far in front of you to do any serious miles comfortably on it. 

I would like to do one or two short trips before the end of the year just to get a feel for it, then go on longer/more frequent ones next spring/summer. I think I will save up for an older used Dawes Galaxy and lightweight camping stuff, but use the Specialized for the short trips this year, staying in hostels or at relatives houses if it's only for a 2-3 day trips. The Specialized does have the rack mounts so I if could buy racks that could be switched over to the Galaxy then it wouldn't be wasted money...

Does that sound sensible?


----------



## Garz (8 Aug 2010)

Yes it does.


----------



## Ben M (8 Aug 2010)

thistler said:


> Thanks everyone - I think in an ideal world I would go from B&B to B&B but our finances are too limited for that and I do _quite _like camping. If it is safe then I am fine going by myself... I can always try it and if I feel uncomfortable, recruit buddies for the next trip. I don't care if they are male or female, I guess from my racing days years ago I tend to assume guys are faster and I would only hold them back - I went on a few 3-5 day team rides and was always the weak link in the chain...
> 
> I have done a bit more research on the Trek - it seems it is known as a 'comfort town' bike and puts your legs out too far in front of you to do any serious miles comfortably on it.
> 
> ...



There's reason why you can't do long tours on your Spesh, I've done a long tour on a similar road bike.

As for your rack idea, yes it's a good idea, but Dawes Galaxies come with racks


----------



## HJ (8 Aug 2010)

thistler said:


> I have done a bit more research on the Trek - it seems it is known as a 'comfort town' bike and puts your legs out too far in front of you to do any serious miles comfortably on it.



Which Trek is this? Mrs HJ has a Trek 7300FX and will happily ride 50-60 miles a day with loaded panniers, don't believe all the marketing rubbish that is out there.


----------



## Arch (8 Aug 2010)

Hello Thistler!

I'm a female and I've toured alone - albeit using YHA and B & Bs rather than camping. I'm hoping someday to go off and do Europe with a tent, and unless I meet anyone in the meantime, that'll be alone. It helps of course if you can put up with your own company all day, although there are always chances to chat, in cafes, shops etc.

I think if you're sensible, you're safe - it's just like you wouldn't go to some areas alone, or some pubs. I would imagine that family type campsites would be fine.

Your plan is good - with short trips, you'll not be too far from home if you don't like it. And you should be able to sort a route out using friends and hostels (you'll probably need to look at independent hostels, as well as YHA, since the YHA have become a bit widely spread in places. Having a night at a friend's house gives you a bit of luxury, and a chance to have a jolly good natter. And short trips give you the chance to hone your packing skills.

But do ask on here too - most of us are relatively normal...


----------



## thistler (8 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> Which Trek is this? Mrs HJ has a Trek 7300FX and will happily ride 50-60 miles a day with loaded panniers, don't believe all the marketing rubbish that is out there.


Sorry, I got this thread confused with the other one I started....I have this Trek:


http://www.bicyclech...productid=15367

I also like the looks of those Dawes Karakums...


----------



## Tsharman (9 Aug 2010)

Thistler, tell him youve found someone to go touring with, when he says oh thats nice just say yeah ya gonna meet with him somewhere!!!  you watch him change his mind about cycling bloody quick time lol.


----------



## HJ (9 Aug 2010)

thistler said:


> Sorry, I got this thread confused with the other one I started....I have this Trek:
> 
> 
> http://www.bicyclech...productid=15367
> ...



Sorry but that link doesn't work.


----------



## thistler (9 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> Sorry but that link doesn't work.


Try this: http://www.trekbikes...20equippedwsde/


Mine is a 2009. I'm thinking I should sell it and put the money towards a touring bike - I do enjoy riding it around town but once I have a touring bike I could use that as a town/shopping bike so would not really need the Trek.


----------



## Ben M (9 Aug 2010)

Your road bike has braze-ons for a rack, just put one on it, and voila, a touring bike.


----------



## Salad Dodger (9 Aug 2010)

Thistler

If you would like to include camping then can I suggest that you consider joining the Camping Club? They have a network of their own sites run quite firmly by their own staff ( not so strict as be a prison camp, but they do have rules and they do enforce them)....

My 20 something year old daughter is quite happy to camp on club sites on her own - by car not bike - and the club also has a "special interest" group of lightweight campers so you might be able to meet up with some like minded souls from time to time.

Annual membership costs around £35 but some sites are for members only, and on others which do allow non-members they have to pay a surcharge, so overall it can be worth considering. Their website will tell you where their sites are in your area, so if you do decide to go down the camping "route" I would suggest that you at least take a look......


----------



## thistler (9 Aug 2010)

Ben M said:


> Your road bike has braze-ons for a rack, just put one on it, and voila, a touring bike.


I was under the impression that the frame would not accommodate mudguards and bigger tires, and I would need new wheels to carry a heavy load?




Salad Dodger said:


> Thistler
> 
> If you would like to include camping then can I suggest that you consider joining the Camping Club? They have a network of their own sites run quite firmly by their own staff ( not so strict as be a prison camp, but they do have rules and they do enforce them)....
> 
> ...



Thanks - do you have a link to the club you are talking about?


----------



## Telemark (9 Aug 2010)

thistler said:


> Thanks - do you have a link to the club you are talking about?



I think this is the website

As a female cyclist who is increasingly getting into cycle touring, I am lucky to have a husband who wants to/is able to  (he might read this  ) come along. Thinking hypothetically here, if he couldn't or didn't want to come along, I think I would still go by myself or with friend(s) ...

At the moment we mostly travel lightly (no tent/sleeping bags/cooking stuff) and stop over at B&Bs, so I can't speak from personal experience as a lone female cycle/camping

I've done lone female hillwalking/wild camping in the Scottish Highlands and thought nothing of it, apart from being very much aware that I MIGHT go over on an ankle or knock myself out, so was watching my steps and not doing anything obviously silly and left rough plans with friends (in the days before ubiquitous mobile phones  ). I've also done lots of lone-female hillwalking and stayed at hostels and/or bunk houses, nice places to dry out after a rainy day, sit in the warmth, and have a chat with other "inmates" if I wanted to. Never had any dodgy situations.

Translating that into cycling, I personally would choose any wild camping sites a bit more carefully if by myself (not really much of an option in England anyway, due to legal differences). But "official" camp sites are not normally wild and lawless places that would make me worry about my personal safety, as very often the other campers are families or like-minded people, and you can normally make sure you don't pitch up next to a group of youths out for a big party (which the rest of the campers wouldn't take too kindly to!)

Good luck with the bike decisions! I can see your dilemma with your current Trek bike. You could always go for a couple of short weekend "test" tours, travelling lightly. That way you can then base your decision for a new bike on experience of what worked/didn't work for you  

T


----------



## jay clock (9 Aug 2010)

I answer to your query, I am in a similar (reverse) position. My girlfriend has done a couple of mild tours with me but it is not her preferred choice, however she is happy for me to go it alone. I quite often go with a mate, but have been alone a few times and surprised myself by quite enjoying the silence (I talk a lot!).

If you do get a partner along, they must be someone you get along with really well. Simple things like who climbs faster, attitudes to spending money, can you share a room, language (ie if you or they swear a lot and the other doesn't it can be a problem), political views. You don't have to be the same, but you do have to know it works. Check their idea of a "hard days cycling" is the same as yours. If you happily crack out a 100km laden touring day and they get tired at 60km it will never work.

Have a look at www.crazyguyonabike.com for inspiration. Cathryn of CC fame is a regular and she did a week's tour solo whilst pregnant! see here http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=RrzKj&doc_id=5899&v=3g

Go for it, whatever you decide to do!


----------



## HJ (9 Aug 2010)

thistler said:


> Try this: http://www.trekbikes...20equippedwsde/
> 
> 
> Mine is a 2009. I'm thinking I should sell it and put the money towards a touring bike - I do enjoy riding it around town but once I have a touring bike I could use that as a town/shopping bike so would not really need the Trek.



Ah, I see what you mean now, thanks. Yes, moving on to a touring bike is probable a good idea in you situation, although touring bikes can be quite expensive, there are a few budget options here.


----------



## thistler (10 Aug 2010)

It looks like the Revolution Country Traveler/Explorers in my size are all sold out - I am assuming new models will be available soon? I have read lots of positive things about the Revolution bikes here on the forum.

I am _generally_ of the buy-once-buy-quality frame of mind - I would love a brand new bike but would my money be better spent buying something older second-hand, or are the new models built with modern technology going to be of better quality?  I have seen some pretty high spec Galaxy's go for under £600 and some decent looking ones for under £300 ....I was looking at this one:

http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item2eaed95e56

Or would I be better off buying an old bike and upgrading the groupset? We have a bike auction each week here and while most stuff is junk, I have in the past seen older touring bikes in need of TLC...they rarely go for over £30 but I haven't looked closely enough at them to see what makes they were. Typically they are dirty bikes from the 70's-80's that have been sitting in someones shed for years, but I suppose there is a possibility of finding a gem... I am not bothered about being fashionable, if something is good quality, works well and is comfortable then I don't care really what it looks like....  but it's all so confusing!


----------



## e-rider (10 Aug 2010)

Find a new husband who likes cycling 

OR, tell your husband that if you get really fit from cycling it could have advantages for him too; if you know what I mean! This should at least get you more cycling time, with or without him.


----------



## Ben M (10 Aug 2010)

thistler said:


> I was under the impression that the frame would not accommodate mudguards and bigger tires, and I would need new wheels to carry a heavy load?



Raceblades (if you want mudguards) and 25 width tyres. 

Your wheels should be able to carry a decent load, when I was touring my friend was on a road bike with 23(or 21, not sure) width tyres and normal wheels, him + kit + bike weighed 18 stone. He had a few problems with punctures, but he was on cheapo tyres that came with his bike. I weighed in at 17 stone with 25 width continental gatorskins and didn't have such a problem with punctures (one pinch flat and one from a spoke repair)

I know plenty of people who have toured to places like Geneva on road bikes with no modifications other than slightly wider tyres and a rack.

Food for thought at least; if I were you I'd tour on your bike as is before spending hundreds on a Dawes galaxy.


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (10 Aug 2010)

I'm in a very similar situation. My wife used to cycle but has recently put on weight and she has become self-conscious on a bike. She's gone from a size 10 to a size 14 over the years and it bothers her much more than it should. She also has had trouble with her knees and cycling seems to aggravate the problem.
So it's me on my own from now on. The earlier post which stated that being with just one companion on a tour is easier than being with a group is spot-on; fewer people to consider.
It can be annoying when everyone assumes there is an ulterior motive when cycling with a friend who just happens to be a member of the opposite sex. I would gladly tour with another female, but my wife would never agree to it.
I too prefer the company of women as there is no macho posturing or competitiveness. That's the last thing you need on a tour.


----------



## thistler (10 Aug 2010)

Ben M said:


> Raceblades (if you want mudguards) and 25 width tyres.
> 
> Your wheels should be able to carry a decent load, when I was touring my friend was on a road bike with 23(or 21, not sure) width tyres and normal wheels, him + kit + bike weighed 18 stone. He had a few problems with punctures, but he was on cheapo tyres that came with his bike. I weighed in at 17 stone with 25 width continental gatorskins and didn't have such a problem with punctures (one pinch flat and one from a spoke repair)
> 
> ...



Thanks, that makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Telemark (10 Aug 2010)

J.Y.Kelly said:


> I'm in a very similar situation. My wife used to cycle but has recently put on weight and she has become self-conscious on a bike. She's gone from a size 10 to a size 14 over the years and it bothers her much more than it should. She also has had trouble with her knees and cycling seems to aggravate the problem.
> So it's me on my own from now on. The earlier post which stated that being with just one companion on a tour is easier than being with a group is spot-on; fewer people to consider.
> It can be annoying when everyone assumes there is an ulterior motive when cycling with a friend who just happens to be a member of the opposite sex. I would gladly tour with another female, but my wife would never agree to it.
> I too prefer the company of women as there is no macho posturing or competitiveness. That's the last thing you need on a tour.




Size 14 Isn't that about average these days? She shouldn't need to feel self-conscious ... 
You say cycling causes her knee problems ... is the bike set up properly for her? (Apologies if you are an expert - I just thought I'd mention the obvious  ) ... Very often people have their saddle too low, which causes extra strain on the knees, as a non-weight bearing exercise it should help strengthen most people's knees ... just a thought.

T


----------



## paulrw (10 Aug 2010)

thistler said:


> I'm sure some of you have been in this situation - what did you do?
> 
> I've been approaching the idea of touring with my husband and he has said any holiday that involves more than 45 mins on a bike sounds like pure hell to him. (He is fully supportive of my cycling, as long as it doesn't effect him in any way )
> 
> ...


----------



## paulrw (10 Aug 2010)

an honest question. a difficult answer. i go away cycle/camping once or twice a year. i am retired,56, and my wife is younger and works. i would love to take her/accompany her on some of these travels but she does'nt really want to know. iam going on a beach holiday with older teenage kids and lying in the sun for a week when i would be far happier cycling and roughing it when necessary. but she works, i dont. she is entitled to her break more than me. compromise is no fun,it isn't meant to be. i have had some great trips and would like to have had company but solo trips always make you feel like that in my experience. tell your partner what they are missing,look forward to it, have the experience and go from there. you aren't 32 with auburn hair, green eyes and a phd by any chance ?


----------



## Arch (10 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> Size 14 Isn't that about average these days? She shouldn't need to feel self-conscious ...
> You say cycling causes her knee problems ... is the bike set up properly for her? (Apologies if you are an expert - I just thought I'd mention the obvious  ) ... Very often people have their saddle too low, which causes extra strain on the knees, as a non-weight bearing exercise it should help strengthen most people's knees ... just a thought.
> 
> T



I agree that 14 is pretty ordinary - I would say that, I'm 14 myself. I crept up to it, and when I realised that even 14 was too small if I shopped somewhere with a mean cut, I took myself in hand. With a little portion restraint and A LOT OF CYCLING I'm gradually going back down again. I'm not quite a 12 yet, but I'm heading there - I've lost over a stone in the last year or so, without 'dieting'. And however rotund my middle is, my legs are, if I say so myself, jolly shapely.

Also, of course, there's no need to wear tight fitting lycra if it induces self consciousness. Baggy shorts with padded undies, and loose fitting tops will hide a multitude of 'sins'.


----------



## ComedyPilot (10 Aug 2010)

Arch said:


> But do ask on here too - *most of us are relatively normal*...



Bit rich coming from you!!!


----------



## ComedyPilot (10 Aug 2010)

Arch said:


> and loose fitting tops will hide a multitude of 'sins' massive hooters.....?.


----------



## HJ (10 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> You say cycling causes her knee problems ... is the bike set up properly for her? (Apologies if you are an expert - I just thought I'd mention the obvious  ) ... Very often people have their saddle too low, which causes extra strain on the knees, as a non-weight bearing exercise it should help strengthen most people's knees ... just a thought.
> 
> T



Also avoid riding in too high a gear, as this puts a strain on the knees, use lower gears and spin the legs around...


----------



## Plax (10 Aug 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> Go on a cycling holiday with a group? Plax of this parish did this earlier in the year - a CTC trip IIRC.
> Talking someone into a cycling holiday if they're not keen will end badly.




Indeed I did, and left Mr Plax at home.
It did entice him to buy a bike afterwards but he has only been on it twice since. Baby steps and all that........


----------



## andym (10 Aug 2010)

Can I out a slightly contrary view here?

OK it wouldn't be my first choice for a bike, and the handlebar position looks a bit bizarre, but on the other hand there's no reason why you couldn't tour on a bike like that - at least for a first touring holiday. You'd need to spend at least £500 for a touring bike and it probably wouldn't be significantly better. Spend the money on the holiday.

As for the husband, why not let him drive the support van/car? Get up late, pack up the tent. Potter about, and do some sightseeing. Meet you for lunch. Potter about. Set up tent. Dinner with you accompanied by a nice bottle of wine. Repeat. It could work...


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (11 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> Size 14 Isn't that about average these days? She shouldn't need to feel self-conscious ...
> You say cycling causes her knee problems ... is the bike set up properly for her? (Apologies if you are an expert - I just thought I'd mention the obvious  ) ... Very often people have their saddle too low, which causes extra strain on the knees, as a non-weight bearing exercise it should help strengthen most people's knees ... just a thought.
> 
> T



The bike is set up properly, it's the lady wife who isn't!
I spent ages looking for shorter cranks, (she is 5' 2"), but that made no difference. Cycling aggravates a pre-existing condition, it doesn't cause the problem, but it certainly doesn't help.
Do you think Ellie Harrison would be up for a bit of cycle touring/camping, I have a very cosy tent?


----------



## thistler (11 Aug 2010)

andym said:


> Can I out a slightly contrary view here?
> 
> OK it wouldn't be my first choice for a bike, and the handlebar position looks a bit bizarre, but on the other hand there's no reason why you couldn't tour on a bike like that - at least for a first touring holiday. You'd need to spend at least £500 for a touring bike and it probably wouldn't be significantly better. Spend the money on the holiday.
> 
> As for the husband, why not let him drive the support van/car? Get up late, pack up the tent. Potter about, and do some sightseeing. Meet you  for lunch. Potter about. Set up tent. Dinner with you accompanied by a nice bottle of wine. Repeat. It could work...


Thanks - though I think the Secteur is going to be more comfortable than the Trek. The problem I have with it is that it is difficult to go up hills, but it is great for nipping around town. Fully loaded I don't know..... I just remembered I have an old rusty bike with a pannier rack - I'll check if it will fit on the Secteur. 

My husband has already rejected the support driver role - but I am going to keep working on it....


----------



## Arch (11 Aug 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


>




Not in my case dearie...

Thistler - it's always difficult to go up hills! The more you do it, the quicker you recover, and maybe you'll have a gear in reserve, but it's never going to be _easy_ without an engine! 

If you're ok about going alone, but want hubby to share the experience, has HE got a mate who could come along to keep him company during the day? Does he have an interest he could persue with a mate while you cycle (assuming you choose the right area). I dunno, walking, steam trains, ancient monuments, sport....


----------



## thistler (11 Aug 2010)

Arch said:


> Not in my case dearie...
> 
> Thistler - it's always difficult to go up hills! The more you do it, the quicker you recover, and maybe you'll have a gear in reserve, but it's never going to be _easy_ without an engine!






I know, it's just that with the Trek I seem to be pretty far behind the pedals and can't get any real power, plus it's hard to stand up....much easier on the Secteur...


----------



## Ben M (11 Aug 2010)

I can't imagine what'll be uncomfortable about your road bike once it's set up how you like it, you've got a nice leather saddle I gather, and with drop bars you have no end of hand positions to adjust throughout the day, that's not to mention using different stems and spacers etc.




Arch said:


> it's never going to be _easy_ without an engine!



It's not always easy _with_ an engine if your car is as underpowered as mine


----------



## bigjim (11 Aug 2010)

Have you got all the required equipment for camping? If so have you considered just taking off for 2/3 days to find out if it suits? I understand your problems with companions as there do not seem to be many people on here asking for company. I often look to see if anybody is looking for company on this and other sites. with the same negative result. I assume they are too shy or enjoy being alone. I agree that cycle tours are too expensive. It is far cheaper to arrange your own accomadation and travel. I do not know where they get their prices from, including the CTC. You do not say what your fitness level is or the daily mileage you expect to achieve. This will help people to assess whether they are comfortaable travelling with you. There is one guy currently asking for companions that are capable of matching his anticipated 120 mile days loaded with touring gear. No takers at the moment.

Jim.


----------



## thistler (11 Aug 2010)

Ben M said:


> I can't imagine what'll be uncomfortable about your road bike once it's set up how you like it, you've got a nice leather saddle I gather, and with drop bars you have no end of hand positions to adjust throughout the day, that's not to mention using different stems and spacers etc.


I think the Secteur will be ok - it's the Trek that would be uncomfortable!  Although I spent some time on the new Brooks saddle today - ouch!!!  Hope it doesn't take forever to break in!


----------



## thistler (11 Aug 2010)

bigjim said:


> Have you got all the required equipment for camping? If so have you considered just taking off for 2/3 days to find out if it suits? I understand your problems with companions as there do not seem to be many people on here asking for company. I often look to see if anybody is looking for company on this and other sites. with the same negative result. I assume they are too shy or enjoy being alone.  I agree that cycle tours are too expensive. It is far cheaper to arrange your own accomadation and travel. I do not know where they get their prices from, including the CTC. You do not say what your fitness level is or the daily mileage you expect to achieve. This will help people to assess whether they are comfortaable travelling with you. There is one guy currently asking for companions that are capable of matching his anticipated 120 mile days loaded with touring gear. No takers at the moment.
> 
> Jim.


Thanks Jim, I am still in the getting ready stage!  I don't have any equipment yet, but will spend the winter getting second-hand stuff together. Then if I decide it's not for me I can sell it for not too big of a loss...I'll probably wait until spring before I take my first trip due to family complications going on right now.


----------



## Arch (11 Aug 2010)

bigjim said:


> Have you got all the required equipment for camping? If so have you considered just taking off for 2/3 days to find out if it suits? I understand your problems with companions as there do not seem to be many people on here asking for company. I often look to see if anybody is looking for company on this and other sites. with the same negative result. I assume they are too shy or enjoy being alone. I agree that cycle tours are too expensive. It is far cheaper to arrange your own accomadation and travel. I do not know where they get their prices from, including the CTC. You do not say what your fitness level is or the daily mileage you expect to achieve. This will help people to assess whether they are comfortaable travelling with you. There is one guy currently asking for companions that are capable of matching his anticipated 120 mile days loaded with touring gear. *No takers at the moment.*
> 
> Jim.



I'm not surprised. That's not a holiday, it's torture... 

As for not many people asking for company... I'm not sure it's shyness, or wanting to be alone. I think there's a certain aspect of not wanting to get stuck with someone you find you don't get on with - especially for a longer trip. Most of us probably either are happy alone, or have people we know we get on with. Meeting up with forummers for a day (or night) ride is one thing, esp in a bigger group because you gravitate to the people you find you get on with. And even if you think you know someone from the forum, you might find them different in real life. As someone said above, a difference in pace, or talkativeness, or ability to cope with rain, can ruin a trip if it starts to grate.

With the organised tours, yes they are pricey, but they are run as a business, so there needs to be profit. But many people have the dosh, and like to have everything arranged for them

I can think of a few people on the forum I'd _expect_ to enjoy touring with - but I'll not be sure unless I ever actually do so....


----------



## HJ (11 Aug 2010)

Arch said:


> Not in my case dearie...
> 
> Thistler - it's always difficult to go up hills! The more you do it, the quicker you recover, and maybe you'll have a gear in reserve, but it's never going to be _easy_ without an engine!



She means you need one of these or maybe your hubby does...


----------



## bigjim (11 Aug 2010)

A lot of negatives there about teaming up but there are positive sides. Somebody to go to the pub with in the long evenings or sharing expenses in a B&B or hotel. It is expensive paying for single accommadation. Buying a full loaf of bread and not having to throw half away etc. There is also somebody to watch the bike when you shop or give a hand with a repair. It's also nice to share memories later if you stay in touch. I think you have to agree when you set out that if you do disagree that it's perfectly acceptable to head out alone. I read a good book about two guys travelling across Russia on recumbents. they did fall out now and then, Compromised by travelling alone sometimes but meeting up at camp in the evening. It worked well. Good idea to spend a couple of days first to see if you get on before committing to a longer tour though.
If I had the money I would like to do some of these organised tours. Italy's wine country sounded good.

Jim


Arch said:


> I'm not surprised. That's not a holiday, it's torture...
> 
> As for not many people asking for company... I'm not sure it's shyness, or wanting to be alone. I think there's a certain aspect of not wanting to get stuck with someone you find you don't get on with - especially for a longer trip. Most of us probably either are happy alone, or have people we know we get on with. Meeting up with forummers for a day (or night) ride is one thing, esp in a bigger group because you gravitate to the people you find you get on with. And even if you think you know someone from the forum, you might find them different in real life. As someone said above, a difference in pace, or talkativeness, or ability to cope with rain, can ruin a trip if it starts to grate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arch (12 Aug 2010)

bigjim said:


> A lot of negatives there about teaming up but there are positive sides.



Of course there are. I'm just saying that teaming up with someone you happen not to get on with is a risk. Many of us probably have friends who cycle, who we know we get on with, and are therefore a 'safe bet', so we opt to travel with them rather than a 'stranger'.

I agree, it's good to be open and say at the start that if it doesn't work, you'll part, but I think a lot of people might find that hard to do, thinking it feels rude. How many of us just smile awkwardly when someone makes an inappropriate joke, for example, instead of challenging it - it takes guts.

Even in a big group, one person can grate - mostly it has the effect of binding the rest together in opposition, but it can make everyone feel guilty about 'ganging up'...

I've toured alone, and in a group of 8 or 9, but not yet with a single companion or in a trio. I'm not against the idea, it just hasn't worked out that way...


----------



## thistler (14 Aug 2010)

Excellent news - my husband now says he's willing to do some short/easy 2-3 day tours with me!     He says I can do the JOGLE trip by myself though....  

We will need another bike, so here are my initial thoughts... 

I'm guessing because of his health problems he will never be into cycling like I am. Luckily for me we take the same size frame. I'd like to look around for an older Galaxy/Randonneur, and put a rack and panniers on the Secteur.  We can see how it goes - if he likes it we can always look around for another 'touring' bike later, if not then I will have dedicated road and touring bikes.   

So I could use some advice on the whole Galaxy/Randonneur thing - it seems the Randonneurs go for a lot less than the Galaxies, but I have read they originally sold for about the same price and had similar specs? I would be after an older one, should I be looking at 80's or 90's? Are the Galaxies better bikes? 

Thanks everyone for all the help you've given so far, I really appreciate it!


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (14 Aug 2010)

thistler said:


> Excellent news - my husband now says he's willing to do some short/easy 2-3 day tours with me!  He says I can do the JOGLE trip by myself though....
> 
> We will need another bike, so here are my initial thoughts...
> 
> ...



I've owned both and the frames are pretty similar, it's the components that may be the issue. 80's or 90's bikes will in all probability have had replacement components by now, so I'd look for one that has been kept up to date component wise as original equipment may be hard to get hold of as they become obsolete.


----------



## smeg (14 Aug 2010)

Re: Caravan Club Campsites - very w*nky avoid!! Caravan Club Campsites are for caravanners funnily enough. It also means screaming kids. I had to stay at the one in Braemar to have a rest for a few days (sore feet/blisters) backpacked there from Aviemore not cycling. Their staff were rude and all the silly little rules and notices all over the place drove me mad. Being told by some old battleaxe to pitch my tent right next to the peg (number) was especially laughable and unnecessary considering I was the only one there in the whole tents area. This is why I wild camp and hate campsites, it's not what it's all about for me. The only campsite I like is the one in Glen Nevis (Fort William) being an exception.


----------



## Bandini (14 Aug 2010)

My girlfriend does not cycle, but has come touring with me twice. First time B and B, and second time camping. She sometimes curses when she is pushing her bike up a long 16% after several hours riding, but...! I think the endorphins, the sense of achievement, and the beautiful scenery just make it enjoyable enough for her! 

In my opinion the following are important:

1. You have to have a lot of time for each other! If you are not used to spending a lot of time together 1-1 then things may be tense!

2. You will probably have grumpy words at a couple of points - but if you can laugh them off at the end of the day it just adds to the fun. We have been lost in forests as sunsets pushing our bikes for miles on littel used footpaths, and been in the middle of the Moors after we lost a compass. Looking back though, these can be the best bits! They have also made us consider wild camping next time. (Obviously if you stick to roads you can negate the middle of nowhere thing!)

3. Don't go to far. I can bike a lot further, but we tend to do around 35-40 miles (in the Moors - the hills take it out of you) and do it at my girlfriends pace. 

4. Make sure you have light gear - maybe carry more if you have the legs! I have fully loaded heavy panniers and the tent and stuff on, whilst my girlfriends panniers have the light stuff in.

5. Where are you going? Perhaps a less hilly place first time? Not as much fun, but...!

6. Tell him not to underestimate himself. My girlfriend did about 150 miles first tour, over the Moors - she had ridden about 30-40 miles since being a kid! She has a fair level of fitness, but does no sport or training at all.


----------



## yello (14 Aug 2010)

Arch said:


> I'm just saying that teaming up with someone you happen not to get on with is a risk.



I know what you're saying. But, tb perfectly h, it's invariably *me* that's the awkward one! I'm a funny bugger and I know it! I obviously don't intend to be but I'm aware that my own preferences too frequently surface for me ever be called 'easy going'. For that reason, I do not mind being alone... rather than inflict myself on anyone! 

That's good news about your husband thistler. You'll have him coming around to touring yet!


----------



## HJ (14 Aug 2010)

Bandini said:


> My girlfriend does not cycle, but has come touring with me twice. First time B and B, and second time camping. She sometimes curses when she is pushing her bike up a long 16% after several hours riding, but...! I think the endorphins, the sense of achievement, and the beautiful scenery just make it enjoyable enough for her!



Sorry, I don't understand this statement. Cycling is the act of riding a bicycle, if she is riding a bicycle with you on a cycling tour, she is cycling...


----------



## Arch (14 Aug 2010)

smeg said:


> Re: Caravan Club Campsites - very w*nky avoid!! Caravan Club Campsites are for caravanners funnily enough.



I gather from this forum (not having stayed on any myself) that there is an important difference between the _Caravan Club_, and the _Camping and Caravanning Club_ - the latter being much better suited to campers (as you might expect from the name).

HJ, I assume Bandini means she doesn't generally cycle, but only on 'special occasions', like their tours.


----------



## thistler (14 Aug 2010)

From the little research I've just done it appears the best route is to buy something more modern that has current components then? 700c wheels, etc...?

If the budget was around 500 would we be better off getting something brand new like the Revolution Country Traveler or finding a higher spec but fairly recent, say late 1990's and newer Galaxy etc. second hand?


----------



## Bandini (15 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> Sorry, I don't understand this statement. Cycling is the act of riding a bicycle, if she is riding a bicycle with you on a cycling tour, she is cycling...




Achem! Ok - she cycles when we go touring, and very occasionally comes out for a few miles. What I mean is: she is not a regular cyclist!


----------



## Tompy (17 Aug 2010)

I'm the Secretary of CTC Peterborough and I'm mulling over doing a short tour next Spring (possibly on one of the May bank holiday weekends). My own touring experience is limited to the C2C so I'm keen to do more and I know a few of our members want to try cycle camping so I would envisage a small group going.

It is very early in the planning stage but I'm thinking along the lines of taking the train to York and cycling back in 3 days doing around 50 miles per day. Camping each night would be preferred but I might try and camp near B&B's so people can come along who either don't have the gear or don't fancy camping. 

If it gets beyond the planning stage, you're more than welcome to join us.


----------



## Kirstie (19 Aug 2010)

Hello thistler - I'm a bit late to this thread because I've been away touring.

When I started touring my husband wasn't into it, so I just went off on my own and did it. I did a relatively common route - the C2C - and stayed in B&Bs. As a lone female traveller I found the B&B owners very helpful indeed. I also have another male friend (a friend of my husband's too, so it's all OK) that I sometimes do weekends away with and a larger group of friends I go away with once a year. Next year I'm going to cycle across France to the alps on my own (camping too). 

It constantly surprised me how resourceful I was when I was touring on my own and how I 'came out of myself' to deal with situations. I am usually quite quiet socially. I would really recommend you do it. If you portray an air of confidence you're less vulnerable anyway. If others know where you are too (eg leave a route, phone numbers etc with others) then that is an added layer of security. It's good to know how to fix your own bike. I built my tourer from scratch so I know how it works. A good book is 'Zinn and the art of road bike maintenance' if you want to learn stuff. Generally speaking do your research first - about the route, where you're staying, what there is to see on the way etc.

Another thing you might do with your other half is have a holiday where your time is split - you tour for a week and he drives the support vehicle, and then you stay put for a week. I'm not too impressed with his comments about you 'being too tired to do anything at the end of the day'. You know your own abilities so pick distances to suit. Don't let sexism discourage you - just get out there and do it.


----------



## fay144 (20 Aug 2010)

I'm just back from my first tour, with my husband, and have to admit: there were a few moments where it occurred to me that touring is maybe an activity best done solo....  

(generally the moments after 50 miles of a strong headwind and/or rain, listening to him rant about putting his bike on ebay the second he got home...)

Just joking, it was mostly fine, and the bikes are still in the garage... but there is a bit of me that would love to do that on my own. I remember on my a (car) camping trip a few years ago (before I even owned a bike), seeing a woman cycling on her own into Oban loaded up, and then seeing her later at the campsite, and thinking it was the coolest thing I'd ever seen. I was very jealous, and it planted the idea of touring in my head. 

Only problem is that OH enjoyed it in the end, so will always want to come with me now...


----------



## thistler (20 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I am starting to think touring on my own is a grand idea. My husband would no doubt be the whinging 'are we there yet' 'this is all your fault' kind of cycler.... and time alone is supposed to be good for your soul...and your marriage...


----------



## vernon (20 Aug 2010)

thistler said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I am starting to think touring on my own is a grand idea. My husband would no doubt be the whinging 'are we there yet' 'this is all your fault' kind of cycler.... and time alone is supposed to be good for your soul...and your marriage...



I get the perfect responses from my wife....

Me: 'Is it OK if I spend a fortnight in France on a cycle tour?'

Wife: 'Only two weeks?'

and...

Wife: 'How long do you expect to take to do Lon Las Cymru?'

Me: 'Four or five days.'

Wife: 'Why not take a week and take it easy.'


This summer, my procrastination meant that my cycle our in France meant that I left Leeds on 24th July and I returned on the afternoon of 16th August ( it would have been 13th August had I booked the return trip earlier) only to depart at 05:30 on 17th for three days at the Edinburgh festival on a school trip. 

Today I was asked if I had any other excursions planned - as tempting as it is to go away again, I intend to stay at home until school starts again.

My wife enjoys the absence of: entropy, bickering with the kids and the mess that I create when I am away.

I enjoy the solitude, freedom and tranquility of being out on the road. 


Strike out on your own. You'll enjoy it. Don't worry too much about loneliness - plenty of folk will engage you in conversation in the shops and at the camp sites/hostels/ B&Bs


----------



## dollshousegirl (22 Aug 2010)

hi everybody. just found this forum, fairly new to biking after a break of a few years, kids grown up, and fancied getting out on my bike. i seem to be in a similar situation to you thistler.

we both got the bikes out again and he has only been on two rides with me. i cant make him come with me... any hoo i enjoy my own company, getting away from the teenagers and grumpy in a nice way husband (husbands/kids and their demands)

i have been on a few day rides, the most i have done is 20 miles (that took me three hrs)

my plan is to go camping and touring after this coming bank holiday weekend. plan to cycle up the coast from skeggy to mablethorpe. and camp out for a few days. enjoying the solitude........... i may even cycle back home to lincoln.. see how i feel 

in fact my dream for along time has been to cycle round the coast of the UK, so this is the first of many dry runs and lots of planning 

anybody on here done that ????? any tips or planning advice.............

and yes i plan to do it alone. 

Thistler, you live in SE lincs, would you like to email me and we could maybe meet up,if you are in the area i am in the bank holiday week, say hello, get to know one another, see if we get on for rides in the future


----------



## thistler (25 Aug 2010)

dollshousegirl said:


> hi everybody. just found this forum, fairly new to biking after a break  of a few years, kids grown up, and fancied getting out on my bike. i  seem to be in a similar situation to you thistler.
> 
> we both got the bikes out again and he has only been on two rides with me. i cant make him come with me... any hoo i enjoy my own company, getting away from the teenagers and grumpy in a nice way husband (husbands/kids and their demands)
> 
> ...





I only just saw your post - sounds great! I'll send you a pm tomorrow when I've got a bit more time!!!


----------



## Wardy (27 Aug 2010)

thistler said:


> Husband would be in the car, he has no interest in cycling at all really other than the occasional pootle around...
> I am a bit wary of touring as a lone woman, riding solo is fine but I'd be a bit worried about camping on my own. I did look online at groups but the ones I saw were incredibly expensive...guess I've been looking in the wrong place! Where should I be looking?



I would try commercial sites rather than wild camping. The Camping & Caravan Club sites are usually good and pretty well run. I recently stayed at two and was told that there was no surcharge for cyclists/walkers who were non-members AND that they would never turn you away if they were busy.


----------



## dollshousegirl (27 Aug 2010)

I have booked in one for next week and they made me pay a surcharge

as to riding alone I think I actually may prefer it. Have been out today and just loved getting out in the fresh air, pushing my self to go a bit faster, whizzing along I couldn't do that if he was with me...... I would have to wait for him 

I don't need to talk to anyone if I don't want and it does me good to get out

plus i have tea or dinner waiting for me when I get back


----------



## Danny (28 Aug 2010)

thistler said:


> he doesn't like the idea of a tandem either!
> 
> 
> Do you all think it is safe for a woman to go touring/camping on her own? I used to do it back in the 80's/early 90's but things seemed safer then....or maybe I was just naive! Would you men feel okay with your wife/partner/daughter going on her own?


I would be perfectly happy - despite the impression you get from the media, crime has fallen significantly over the last 15 years.


----------



## dollshousegirl (28 Aug 2010)

Me too


----------



## doog (28 Aug 2010)

dollshousegirl said:


> I have booked in one for next week and they made me pay a surcharge



I find that if you just turn up with your bike you can usually get in. I never pre book as I never know when I will stop so i put a load of dots on maps in my general direction where camp sites are. Quite often they look at you as if you are nuts and make up some charge on the spot...if its more than £10 I move on or argue the toss. I would consider a tenner to be the *maximum *i would pay for a small tent, no vehicle and a hot shower and drinking water. 


I use this site before i go to pinpoint potential sites

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/


----------

